# Bead's Pickle by Carolyn Hill (aka Brown Rat)



## Carolyn Hill (Aug 31, 2006)

On sale now at Lulu.com and available soon from Amazon and other online booksellers, my latest science fiction novel: _Bead's Pickle, _a humorous space opera with a dark edge.


_Bead's Pickle_ by Carolyn Hill

Bead McCheckrovsky's band of misfits and teenage runaways have made a home for themselves running a fast-food restaurant aboard the aging starship _Anarchy_.

 When that home is threatened by government agents and menacing figures from their unhappy pasts, they hatch a desperate scheme to seek help from a mysterious race of dangerously eccentric aliens.

But are the ghostly aliens friend—or foe?






For more information, see http://carolynhill.com.

If you want to read the first chapter before you decide to buy the book, check out the preview on Lulu.com .


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 31, 2006)

Hooray!  This is very exciting.  I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Mark Robson (Aug 31, 2006)

Likewise.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 31, 2006)

Wonderful news, Carolyn. Now I need to go ahead and get a copy....


----------



## lathark (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello. I'm new to this forum business. But have a quick question, have just read parts of your website. What do particularly like about Lulu? And do you think self-publishing is the way forward for authors?


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi, Larthark.  What I like about Lulu is that I didn't have to pay them any money, their online software is easy to use, and their page stock and color covers are high quality.

Your question about self-publishing being a "way forward" is more difficult to answer.  It's tough to promote a book without the machinery of a publishing house, so I suspect that authors who want to focus on writing and who are hoping to make serious money won't see self-publishing as the preferable option.

There's a publishing forum on Chronicles in which many people--including Mark Robson, who successfully self-published his fine novels before being picked up by Simon and Schuster--talk about your question.  If you're interested, see http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/publishing/

And thank you for asking!


----------



## dsmith (Jan 20, 2007)

Just read your book _Bead's Pickle _and really liked it! Any plans for a sequal?


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you, Dsmith! 

Yes, I have plans for a sequel to the book--more than one sequel, in fact.  I don't know what I can say here without spoiling the ending of the first book for people who haven't read it, so I'll be vague and mysterious in my description of the second book.  

In the sequel, Bead and her fast-food family have to cope with the fact that they're bigger fish in the galaxy now.  Powerful people take an interest in them, and Bead and her friends risk being seduced by money and fame.  The resulting stress threatens their friendship.  And in the middle of all this, Bead looks for love and ends up with . . . (nope, I'm not going to tell!).


----------

